# Laparoscopy



## carolf (Jul 15, 2001)

Hi everyone. Haven't posted for a long while. Hope everyone is doing okay and looking forward to the holiday season. I have a question. I have been on the waiting list for an investigative laparoscopy for about 6 months now. All of a sudden, they have a dated booked for me on Dec. 4th. Has anyone out their undergone this procedure? If so, please help me with some questions? What is the recovery time for someone who also has fibro. What type of pain is involved and should I be booking a few extra days off work? Also , we have tickets booked for Disneyland on Dec. 21, should I even consider this surgery now, or is their a possibility it could spoil my holdiay. We can not get a refund on our tickets. Any info is greatly appreciated concerning these questions and any before surgery or after surgery hints. Thanks


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

What are you having the laparascopy done for? Is it to check your esophagus, stomach and possibly a small portion of the small intestine? Or is it to do some type of surgery?If you could let us know what you have to have it done for, it would help to better answer your questions.If it's just for checking, like I described above, you'll be recovered within a few hours of having the procedure done. But, if they are using the scopes to do some type of surgery, then it all depends upon what needs to be done.


----------



## christywisty (Mar 12, 2002)

I have experience with this type of procedure, and I'm having another surgery on December 23rd, as well. I'll try to answer all of your questions, and if you have more, feel free to post or e-mail me privately. Granted, this is my experience and could potentially be different for you. I needed right at one week to get back to school, and I needed someone to be with me 24 hours a day for about two or three days. It was difficult getting out of bed because you're sore and the CO2 is no fun at all. Every time you cough, sneeze, or laugh, you're going to be sore. I recommend watching a lot of movies while in bed. It took me another week before I could drive on my own again, but the doctors will tell you that people can go back to work two or three days afterwards. I don't suggest it, but only take that much time if you can afford it. My abdomen was swollen and sore after the surgery. I was relatively helpless for the first couple of days, and I could barely sit up for an hour or so three days after the procedure. Ask for a prescription of pain killers at your pre-op appointment and go ahead and get them filled. The most uncomfortable part of the recovery for me was the CO2. They use CO2 to move your organs up towards your chest, and it allows for the surgeon to see the organs without puncturing them during the procedure. You absolutely have to walk off the CO2, but that doesn't mean you're going to be doing a lot of walking at first. If they do a good job getting it out, then it won't be as much of an issue. When I would sit up or stand up, the CO2 bubble would go up towards the chest and give me chest pains, and then when I laid back down, the CO2 bubble shot back down to my abdomen ... it was very odd indeed. A couple of weeks after the procedure, the only pain you'll have left from the CO2 is shoulder pain.There is a possibility that you'll still be able to go to Disneyland on the 21st, but honestly, I'm not sure I would try that, mostly because you'd be on your feet for a long time.As for the incisions, they are tiny, and you won't need any stitches. They'll probably use Steri-Strips, which is like heavy duty medical tape. They'll stay on for close to three or four weeks. It's definitely not fun to get all the goo off, though.Make sure you wear something comfortable to the hospital because when you leave, you probably won't want to change clothes again when you get home. I have absolutely no shame in wearing my PJs to the hospital, especially since I generally have to be there around 5:30 in the morning.Other than that, you may be nauseas from the morphine, but ask for medication to help with that. Eat easy to digest foods. Have someone near you when you start trying to shower again in case you need help. Sleep as much as you need -- your body is trying to heal, even if it's a simple outpatient procedure. Expect a heavy "period" less than a week after the surgery. You'll probably spot for a couple days directly after the procedure, as well. I hope this helps. I know there must be a lot more questions -- believe me, I was right there where you are when I first started. Like I said, do ask more questions, and I'll do my best to answer them. And above all else, good luck, and I hope you find relief.Do they think you have endometriosis? What is the reason for the investigative laparoscopy?Christy


----------



## carolf (Jul 15, 2001)

Thanks for the info Christy. Sorry I took so long to get back to you. As it turned out, I decided to wait to have the lapraoscopy. I am now on the waiting list once again. The reason for the investigative surgery is unexplained pelvic pain, with a good possibility of endometriosis. I'll get back to you with more questions when informed of the surgery date, if thats okay. Thanks again.


----------

